# Financial Advisers & Investors



## Gwen (8 Jan 2003)

*Financial Advisers & Investors*

72% of Advisers (in the UK)believe that the stockmarket will be higher in six months time but only 23% of investors think that it will be higher(according to JPMorgan). 

What do you think?


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (8 Jan 2003)

I think...

(1) that the advisers have a vested interest in talking up the market and
(2) that no-one can predict stock market movements anyway.   

I'm moving this topic to The Great Debates forum.

Liam D Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------

